# čeho je moc, toho je příliš



## cebeci

Hey all,

 Can you tell me what it means? 

 'čeho je moc, tak toho je příliš', this is in Czech.

     Thanks,


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, 
that's probably a saying used when there's *too much of something,*
(I guess literally it goes like: "What is aplenty (a lot of), that is too much").
But wait what native speakers will say...


----------



## zuzanadoma

BezierCurve said:


> Hi,
> that's probably a saying used when there's *too much of something,*
> (I guess literally it goes like: "What is aplenty (a lot of), that is too much").
> But wait what native speakers will say...



I agree


----------



## Jana337

"Enough is enough" has the same meaning.


----------



## cebeci

Thanks all,


----------

